# Can you breed Miniatures to larger horses?



## Miss Meghana (Mar 21, 2011)

Never really thought about it before, but can you? I mean, you could, but could it seriously hurt a Miniature mare if she were pregnant by a large stallion? :shock:


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

Through AI its possible. Not sure why anyone would want to though....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

And probably only a mini stallion and large mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Mini mares have enough complications giving birth as is. 
You certainly would not want to breed a mini mare to any thing other then another mini.....

I suppose if you were wanting to "downsize" some one might breed a mini stallion to a larger breed mare.
You might have some issues with the "logistics" of the actual act of breeding.
Stilts any one? :lol:


----------



## Miss Meghana (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah. :lol: Thanks guys.  It was just a strange thought I had.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Its definitely possible through AI, or even digging a ditch, and having the mare stand in the ditch while the stallion is on the edge of the ditch. I've heard people say they've seen it done, but I agree with copperspots, I don't know many people who would want to.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

dressagebelle said:


> Its definitely possible through AI, or even digging a ditch, and having the mare stand in the ditch while the stallion is on the edge of the ditch. I've heard people say they've seen it done, but I agree with copperspots, I don't know many people who would want to.



Bahahahaha!
Well, that paints quite the picture in ones mind now doesn't it? :lol:
I think the ditch might take all the romance out of it don't you? Ha ha haha....


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I've heard of people crossing mini's and shetlands for a tiny shetland/massive mini. 

But a regular sized horse and a mini? Hmmm...That'd be interesting to figure out how "that" works. :rofl:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Someone on this board, I believe, has a Percheron/Mini. It looks like a Percheron, but the size of a mini. Can't remember who. He's been mentioned a few times in random threads.

ETA: Found him. And a TBxMini cross. Both are on page 3. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/lets-see-those-mixed-breed-horses-61611/page3/


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

I would love to see that cross!!! ^^^^


----------



## HeavenlyDB (Jan 18, 2011)

I have seen several mini/horse crosses, and all of them were conformational nightmares! One of the mini mares was bred to a larger stallion (don't remember how big) and it almost killed her giving birth, the foal was almost as big as her.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

HeavenlyDB said:


> I have seen several mini/horse crosses, and all of them were conformational nightmares! One of the mini mares was bred to a larger stallion (don't remember how big) and it almost killed her giving birth, the foal was almost as big as her.



How very sad. 
Why don't people THINK a little..... :?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sometimes its not so much people did it on purpose, it is that they didn't think they would breed because of the size difference.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I had a vet from the local vet school tell my mom (after I made a comment about one of our minis being preggers, but we didn't know whether it was a pony or a mini donkey) that with horses, unlike other animals, the baby only grows as big as the mother can hold. Dunno how much fact is behind that, but that's what the vet said.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Sometimes its not so much people did it on purpose, it is that they didn't think they would breed because of the size difference.



Yep, accidents happen...but then isn't that the lack of thinking again? :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hali said:


> And probably only a mini stallion and large mare.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Hali said:


> Through AI its possible. Not sure why anyone would want to though....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where there is a will there is a way. That saying is very true when it comes to horse breeding. AI is not required. Horses (and dogs) of diverse sizes seem to figure out how to make it work.


----------



## Rhivia (Mar 6, 2010)

musicalmarie1 said:


> I had a vet from the local vet school tell my mom (after I made a comment about one of our minis being preggers, but we didn't know whether it was a pony or a mini donkey) that with horses, unlike other animals, the baby only grows as big as the mother can hold. Dunno how much fact is behind that, but that's what the vet said.


Wasn't there some sort of study done on this many years ago at some university? I can't remember which one but I believe they crossed Shetlands with drafts and, as you said, the foals only grew "as big as the mother could hold." I wish I could remember where I found this study - I know I've seen it...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

While it is true that the mare will determine the size of the foal at birth, minis already have problems foaling mini foals. Why chance it?


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Rhivia said:


> Wasn't there some sort of study done on this many years ago at some university? I can't remember which one but I believe they crossed Shetlands with drafts and, as you said, the foals only grew "as big as the mother could hold." I wish I could remember where I found this study - I know I've seen it...


Yup I red the same thing, the foal will only get as big as the mothers uterus can hold it. Once they are born they will grow to w/e height genetics has decreed they should be lol.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Foals may only get as big as the uterus can hold. That does not mean that the mate will be able to safely deliver that foal...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I do believe when it comes to Mini's, you really do have to consider them as a sort of different species within the horse world. While the foal isn't going to grow to such a size it makes her explode, as already stated, Mini's in general have great difficulties giving birth naturally to begin with. Think of cows or English Bulldogs - generations of human interference has produced animals that are almost physically incapable of giving birth on their own, unassisted. So while MOST dogs can give birth fine alone, Mini's are more like the English Bulldogs of the horse world (although nowhere near as bad, just an example).

So while technically, there has been no evidence to support that a smaller mare is harmed by breeding to a larger stallion, you do have to consider that "smaller" likely still means at LEAST 10hh and over.

I think size ratio likely also plays a factor - breeding a Mini mare to a Shetland stud probably wouldn't result in any more problems then a Mini stud, but breeding her to a QH is likely a very bad idea.

And LOL, my old Dressage coach bred a little Welsh stud to her Oldenburg mare by digging a trench at the end of the barn aisle and backing her up to it! :lol:

Also, mares in heat WILL lay down for stallions, so NEVER EVER believe a stud is "to small" to get the job done!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> And LOL, my old Dressage coach bred a little Welsh stud to her Oldenburg mare by digging a trench at the end of the barn aisle and backing her up to it! :lol:


Well *that* was very innovative! :rofl:
To say the least....


----------

